# MF 4608



## LTR48 (Nov 22, 2014)

Any comments on usage of MF 4608 tractor with 1839 inline baler? Will also use tractor for cutting, raking & bale stacking with accumulator.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It'll probably run the baler just fine.....6' disc, wheel rake, and it has a FEL? Should be no problem, perhaps a bit underpowered but not too bad...


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

Check out Bagwell Farms on YouTube... he used a 46 series, though I believe his was a 4610, until he upgraded to a 4710 this year.


----------



## timberjackrob (Feb 16, 2015)

do you have a 4608 or are you looking for one?


----------



## LTR48 (Nov 22, 2014)

timberjackrob said:


> do you have a 4608 or are you looking for one?


I have a 4608.


----------



## Chase72 (Nov 12, 2017)

It will work just fine. Got a buddy who runs a 4609 on a 4x5 round baler on the hills around here. It runs the baler fine. 4608 will be just good on that baler. Watch out on the hills. Might struggle a little, enough to change gears


----------



## LTR48 (Nov 22, 2014)

Update: I've made two hay cuttings with my MF 4608 pulling a MF 1839 inline baler and put over 700 square bales in the barn. Tractor has been great & I'm very satisfied with the combo. Had to get blades replaced in baler to solve problem with too many broken bales. Works fine now. Love baling hay in A/C comfort!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Looked up a MF4608, not a bad size tractor at all for haymaking, unless Tractordata is wrong I've not yet figured out how you can have 16 valves on a three cylinder engine.


----------

